# TM tbol



## Poo strangling (May 25, 2017)

Does anyone rate TM tbol? Going to do a tbol cycle but want to know if this one is any good first. What's the best tbol you guys have used. Thanks


----------



## stonetag (May 25, 2017)

*buzzer sounding....try again dude!


----------



## Poo strangling (May 25, 2017)

stonetag said:


> *buzzer sounding....try again dude!


What does that mean?


----------



## Cwary (May 25, 2017)

Poo strangling said:


> Does anyone rate TM tbol? Going to do a tbol cycle but want to know if this one is any good first. What's the best tbol you guys have used. Thanks



You mean Tim Tebow? He was great in college. Not so much in the NFL. Now not so much in the MiLB. 

Seriously, tbol cycle alone? No test? Male or female?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 25, 2017)

By tbol cycle do you mean just tbol for a few weeks?


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 25, 2017)

I still can't get past poo strangling :32 (18):


----------



## Poo strangling (May 25, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> By tbol cycle do you mean just tbol for a few weeks?


Yes sir. For 6 weeks


----------



## Poo strangling (May 25, 2017)

TM as in Taylor made


----------



## TrickWilliams (May 25, 2017)

Wiz Khalifa and his Taylor Gang is selling steroids now?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 26, 2017)

Poo strangling said:


> Yes sir. For 6 weeks



Read some other threads to see why this is a bad idea. Plenty of oral only threads.


----------



## NoQuarter (May 26, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I still can't get past poo strangling :32 (18):



I too can't get past this


----------



## motown1002 (May 26, 2017)

You're not ready Poo Strangling.  If you had done any research at all you would know why.  As POB said, read the threads on why oral only is bad.  

And that name....  lol


----------



## Crmnl (May 26, 2017)

I've also been looking at Taylor made I need a new 3 wood in a bad way the feel is there but I'm up in the air as well


----------



## jblifts82 (Aug 15, 2017)

So what did you end up running? oral only or did you pin some test also?


----------



## sctxms (Aug 23, 2017)

I could understand oral only if u r already on HRT but still seems like a waste why not run some sust 250 for 12weeks at 500mg a week? or 400 mg of cyp a week for 12 weeks


----------

